# commands - preheat, combine, add, mix



## rosebud07

hey i am new to this and not quite sure if this is the right place to ask this question but i am trying to write recipe instructions in spanish and just wanted to know if they make any sense (sorry about the accents i do not know how to type in the accents)
thanks in advance!

Precalente Ud. el horno a 350 F. En una tazon de grande, combine Ud. azucar y azucar moreno. Agrege Ud. mantequilla y extracto de vainilla y huevos. Mezcle buen. En una tazon de aparte, combine Ud. la harina comun y la levadura en polvo y la sal. Agrege al mezcla de azucar y huevos. Mezcle buen. Agrege los semi-dulce chispas de chocolate. Caya Ud. (dough?) con una cuchara (onto the cookie sheet, pan). Coza 10-15 minutos a 350 F. Quite Ud. las galletas de horno y permitir friarse.

it is suppose to say:
Preheat oven to 350 f. in a large bowl, combine sugar and brown sugar. add in butter and vanilla and eggs. mix together. in a seperate bowl sift together flour, baking soda and salt and add to the sugar and egg mixture. mix well. add semi-sweet chocolate chips. drop dough with a spoon onto the sheets. bake 10-12 minutes at 350 f. remove from oven and allow to cool.

sorry it's alot but please help me! they are suppose to be 'commands'. please correct me if it doesnt make any sense! thanks


----------



## rosebud07

please help me


----------



## lazarus1907

rosebud07 said:


> Precal*i*ente *(*Ud*)*. el horno a 350 F. En u*n* taz*ó*n de grande, combine *(*Ud.*)* az*ú*car y az*ú*car moreno. Agrege *(*Ud.*)* mantequilla*,* extracto de vainilla y huevos. Mezcle buen. En una taz*ó*n de aparte, combine *(*Ud.*)* la harina com*ú*n y la levadura en polvo y la sal. Agrege al mezcla de az*ú*car y huevos. Mezcle buen. Agrege los chispas *semi-dulces* de chocolate. *Caya* *(*Ud.*)* (dough?) con una cuchara (onto the cookie sheet, pan). C*ue*za 10-15 minutos a 350 F. Quite *(*Ud.*)* las galletas de*l* horno y *déjelas en*friarse.


Hola:

No sé qué quieres decir con "caya". Aparte de decir Ud. todo el tiempo, que es innecesario y repetitivo, lo demás suena bastante bien. Ten en cuenta que no estás usando ningún imperativo, sino el subjuntivo de educación, que ya implica el "Ud.".
(En rojo las correcciones; en azul las sugerencias)

Saludos.


----------



## lamartus

rosebud07 said:


> hey i am new to this and not quite sure if this is the right place to ask this question but i am trying to write recipe instructions in spanish and just wanted to know if they make any sense (sorry about the accents i do not know how to type in the accents)
> thanks in advance!
> 
> Precaliente Ud. el horno a 350 F. En una  tazón de grande, combine/mezcle Ud. azúcar y azúcar moreno. Agrege/añada Ud. mantequilla, y extracto de vainilla y huevos. Mezcle buen bien. En una tazón de aparte, combine/mezcle Ud. la harina común, y la levadura en polvo y la sal. Agrege al la mezcla de azúcar y huevos. Mezcle buen bien. Agrege/añada las chispas/virutas de chocolate semi-dulce . Caya Ud. (dough?) con una cuchara (onto the cookie sheet, pan) (My try: Ponga la masa de las galletas en la "bandeja" con una cuchara). Coza  Hornee 10-15 minutos a 350 F. Quite/saque Ud. las galletas del horno y permitir friarse. para que puedan enfriarse
> 
> it is suppose to say:
> Preheat oven to 350 f. in a large bowl, combine sugar and brown sugar. add in butter and vanilla and eggs. mix together. in a seperate bowl sift together flour, baking soda and salt and add to the sugar and egg mixture. mix well. add semi-sweet chocolate chips. drop dough with a spoon onto the sheets. bake 10-12 minutes at 350 f. remove from oven and allow to cool.
> 
> sorry it's alot but please help me! they are suppose to be 'commands'. please correct me if it doesnt make any sense! thanks



My try is not pretty literal but makes sense. 
Hope that help!


----------



## rosebud07

no necasita Ud.? muchas gracias. 
"No sé qué quieres decir con "caya".   "caya" was suppose to be "caer" or "caerse" but i do not know how to put it into the commanding form!


----------



## rosebud07

muchas gracias es muy servicial


----------



## lamartus

rosebud07 said:


> no necasita Ud.? muchas gracias.
> "No sé qué quieres decir con "caya".   "caya" was suppose to be "caer" or "caerse" but i do not know how to put it into the commanding form!



No, 'Ud' is not necessary and 'drop'... I'd use: Deje escurrir/caer la masa desde la cuchara hasta la bandeja.

Lazarus ¿qué opinas?


----------



## lazarus1907

rosebud07 said:


> *¿N*o nec*e*sita Ud.? *M*uchas gracias.
> "No sé qué quieres decir con "caya".   "caya" was suppose to be "caer" or "caerse" but i do not know how to put it into the commanding form!


The imperative (command form) is not use in Spanish, because it is an intransitive verb. It would be as if you said "fall it!". You don't fall things; they just do. If you want to make it an voluntary action, you have to say "Dejar caear" (let fall), but I still don't know what do you mean.


lamartus said:


> No, 'Ud' is not necessary and 'drop'... I'd use: Deje escurrir/caer la masa desde la cuchara hasta la bandeja.
> 
> Lazarus ¿qué opinas?


Creo que has entendido la frase mejor que yo. Sigo sin saber qué es lo que quería decir exactamente.


----------



## lazarus1907

Por cierto, me he dado cuenta, viendo la excelente corrección de *lamartus*, que es mucho más correcto "hornear" que "cocer", ya que este último verbo se usa más cuando se usa agua o vapor.


----------



## nekoteru

Hola,



> Precaliente el horno a 350°F. En un bol grande mezcle la azúcar y la azúcar rubia. Agregue la mantequilla, la vainilla y los huevos. Revuelva bien. En un bol aparte mezcle la harina, la levadura en polvo y la sal. Agregue la azúcar y los huevos a la mezcla [anterior]. Mezcle bien. Agregue las chispas de chocolate semidulce. Con una cuchara deje caer la masa (mezcla) en la "lata del horno". Cocine de 10 a 12 minutos a 350°F. Retire las galletas del horno y deje enfriar.



Nota: Dependiendo del país es posible que "lata del horno" cambie de nombre, se puede usar "bandeja" como señaló _lamartus_.

Saludos


----------



## rosebud07

Oh my it seems I really need to start studying! Thanks for the advice and the help. I really appreciate it and I have now learned how to properly form commands. Thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## lamartus

lazarus1907 said:


> Creo que has entendido la frase mejor que yo. Sigo sin saber qué es lo que quería decir exactamente.



Mis pobres conocimientos culinarios me indican que las famosas "chips", cuando aún son masa, se dejan "escurrir" (no estoy segura de que esa sea la palabra") desde la cuchara hasta la bandeja del horno, de tal manera que lo que queda es un pegote de masa en dicha bandeja... es como si goteara la masa pero, ya sabes, es muy densa.

Me apuntaré la receta y ya os lo cuento

Saludos a los tres


----------



## rosebud07

Muchas gracias. Es muy servicial.


----------



## rosebud07

lazarus1907 said:


> The imperative (command form) is not use in Spanish, because it is an intransitive verb. It would be as if you said "fall it!". You don't fall things; they just do. If you want to make it an voluntary action, you have to say "Dejar caear" (let fall), but I still don't know what do you mean.
> Creo que has entendido la frase mejor que yo. Sigo sin saber qué es lo que quería decir exactamente.


The sentence is: "Drop the dough onto the cookie sheet with a spoon." I used "caer" as the verb "drop" and i see that it does not correctly fit my definition.


----------



## rosebud07

So, 
"Precaliente el horno a 350 F. En un tazón de grande, combine azúcar y la azúcar moreno. Agregue la mantequilla, la extracto de vainilla y los huevos. Mezcle bien. Agregue las chispas de chocolate semidulce. Deje escurrir la masa desde la cuchara hasta la bandeja. Hornee 10-15 minutos a 350 F. Quite las galletas del horno y déjelas enfriarse."
would be correct?


----------



## lazarus1907

rosebud07 said:


> The sentence is: "Drop the dough onto the cookie sheet with a spoon." I used "caer" as the verb "drop" and i see that it does not correctly fit my definition.


I am not an expert in the kitchen, but although I've done many things with doughs, I've never worked with one which could be dropped; they all were too thick. I cannot contribute due to my ignorance in this topic.


rosebud07 said:


> So,
> "Precaliente el horno a 350 F. En un tazón de grande, combine azúcar y la azúcar moreno. Agregue la mantequilla, *el* extracto de vainilla y los huevos. Mezcle bien. Agregue las chispas* (¿Cuál es la palabra en inglés?)* de chocolate semidulce. Deje escurrir la masa desde la cuchara hasta la bandeja. Hornee 10-15 minutos a 350 F. Quite las galletas del horno y déjelas enfriarse."
> would be correct?


Sounds fine to me!


----------



## rosebud07

lazarus1907 said:


> I am not an expert in the kitchen, but although I've done many things with doughs, I've never worked with one which could be dropped; they all were too thick. I cannot contribute due to my ignorance in this topic.
> Sounds fine to me!


chips


----------



## rosebud07

oops the word in english is chips!


----------



## lazarus1907

rosebud07 said:


> chips


Chips made out of dough??


----------



## rosebud07

lazarus1907 said:


> I am not an expert in the kitchen, but although I've done many things with doughs, I've never worked with one which could be dropped; they all were too thick. I cannot contribute due to my ignorance in this topic.
> Sounds fine to me!


Es muy comico! (accent on the first o! my comp. won't allow me to put accents on the letters! sorry)


----------



## rosebud07

No, la chispas de chocolate semi dulces, tu preguntas me "*¿Cuál es la palabra en inglés?*"
The english word is chips. Sorry


----------



## lazarus1907

rosebud07 said:


> No, la chispas de chocolate semi dulces, tu *me* preguntas"*¿Cuál es la palabra en inglés?*"
> The english word is chips. Sorry


Sorry, I misunderstood you. Anyway, "chispa" means "spark", so you probably want to use "trocitos" (small fragments), "rayaduras" (when you use a grater) or any other word I cannot think of right now.


----------



## rosebud07

Tú estás increíble. Me espanol no es fantastico, pero poco a poco yo escucho hablar la idioma de espanol. Muchas gracias por la asistenta. Es muy servicial. 
Buena noche!
(still doesn't sound right to me!)


----------



## rosebud07

rabanadas? or rebanadas? i know the word you are talking about I just recently learned it in my class. I will go look it up! thanks for everything I think I embarassed myself in the last post! have a good day/night. thanks again


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

rosebud07 said:


> rabanadas? or rebanadas?


Rebanadas = Slices.


----------



## aceituna

Hi! I think you could use "virutas (de chocolate)" for "chips".


----------



## lamartus

Wordreference para "Chocolate Chip Cookie" dice: galleta con *pedacitos *de chocolate. También se podría usar "*trocitos*" ¿no?

¡Suerte, Rosebud!


----------

